# Asa Rainey



## trotter (Dec 17, 2004)

Does anyone know Mr. Rainey's linage?


----------



## Doc (Dec 18, 2004)

trotter said:
			
		

> Does anyone know Mr. Rainey's linage?



Dave Hebler - Ron Chapél - ?

I lost touch many years ago with Asa before he made black when he left the state. You like to get in touch with him. A really good guy and great student.


----------



## trotter (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you sir.

I was one of Mr. Rainey's students in the Seattle area in the late 80's early 90's. He was an excellent teacher. We lost contact, and I have since moved to the southwest.

Mr. Rainey had said in conversation that he had received his subsequent BB rank(s) from other BB's. I was hoping to find who had this direct influence on his motion. He had said that he had been encouraged to seek other Kenpo instruction because of this very fact, ie. we look like our teachers. (When I lived in the Northwest any Kenpoist who saw my motion and had seen Mr. Rainey move always said "You're one of Asa Rainey's students aren't you.) Having traveled around and now living in the Southwest, I appreciate the motion now reflected in my techniques, and realize I am the product of a number of different BB's influence. And I'd really like to know who they are/were. I guess I'm trying to pay tribute to these men to whom I am indebted.

Thanks for the info. If anyone reading this can point me to someone who might know something concerning the above, I would appreciate it.


----------



## DangerClose (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Trotter,

You should talk with Mr. Todd Durgan, he's a black belt of Mr. Rainey's and still keeps in touch with him.  Mr. Rainey stops by our dojo from time to time.

I believe Mr. Durgan's screen name is SumDumGuy.  I know he doesn't check this forum much due to his work load.  Let me know if you don't hear anything back and I'll call him myself.

Respectfully,
Aaron


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Trottter,

AC (as he was known back then) came in to my studio in Anchorage, Alaska around 1980. He introduced himself as a Kenpo black belt and was looking for a studio to work out in. I asked if he knew Mr. Parker and he said he did, so as we talked I picked up my phone and started to dial.

He looked at me like I was being a little rude, but kept the conversation going. Then I raised my hand, slightly, to indicate I needed a moment to talk to the person on the other end of the line, and said, "Hello Mr. Parker, Rich Hale. I have a guy in my office named AC Rainey and he says he is one of yours." Mr. Parker says, "Put him on the line!!!"

Now, AC is stumbling all over himself (in a fun way). He's saying Yes Mr. Parker, Yes sir, yes sir, yes, no sir, yes sir. The only complete sentences he got out was, No sir, I'll never be out of touch for so long again. Yes sir, I'll keep in touch and always let you know where I am and what I'm doing. Okay sir, yes sir, thank you.

Then Mr. Parker hung up and AC handed me back the phone. I kind of smiled and said, Well, I guess you really do know Mr. Parker don't you.

That evening AC walked out on our mat for the first time, as a guest, and from then on, as our head instructor. I received a black from AC about a year, or so, later. Then a couple years after that, when I was moving to California, I turned all our students over to AC and he opened a studio of his own.

Anyone who has ever worked out with AC, or even seen him move is more than impressed. To me - he's family.


----------



## RichK (Jul 22, 2005)

Rich, did AC have a son, Michael? When I lived in AK in the early 90's I remembered a Michael Rainey that had a school in Anchorage. By the way, I just got in the mail the two mags of Mr Parker from eBay, sorry couldn't let that guy outbid ya.


----------



## Doc (Jul 22, 2005)

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> Hi Trottter,
> 
> AC (as he was known back then) came in to my studio in Anchorage, Alaska around 1980. He introduced himself as a Kenpo black belt and was looking for a studio to work out in. I asked if he knew Mr. Parker and he said he did, so as we talked I picked up my phone and started to dial.
> 
> ...


Hey Rich, I really would like to get in touch with AC. Haven't seen him since he trained with me back before there was fire.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 22, 2005)

Michael Rainey is AC's kid brother, and he was trained to kill . . . I mean, taught the art of Kenpo by AC himself.  I'll see what I can do about getting AC into the forum.Don't worry about the Ed Parker magazines, I never bid much on Ebay.  I just bid and walk away.  Every now and then I get something cool at a fair price.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know if he had any biological sons, But after stumbling on this thread while researching Kempo, I found this. A good friend of mine, JD Rainey, is his stepson. His Mom married Asa when JD was 4. And yes, Asa taught him kempo. Funny thing, sparring with JD is what got me interested in Kenpo in the first place. He's got clean, quick, and POWERFUL moves. I think Asa's a truck driver now. JD's a break-dancer. Look him up under the name "Bboy Twixx".


----------



## Doc (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> Michael Rainey is AC's kid brother, and he was trained to kill . . . I mean, taught the art of Kenpo by AC himself.  I'll see what I can do about getting AC into the forum.Don't worry about the Ed Parker magazines, I never bid much on Ebay.  I just bid and walk away.  Every now and then I get something cool at a fair price.


Michael trained with me for a period as well.


----------



## DRANKIN (Nov 30, 2006)

dbl post


----------



## DRANKIN (Nov 30, 2006)

I started training when I was 15 under Skip Hancock. Then I trained under AC Rainey in Anchorage when I was 15-17yrs old. He was a cop then and I believe he was on his 5th degree BB. From Skip I learned how Kenpo is a methodical, lethal science, from AC I learned how how Kenpo is volatile explosive! I remember countless nights watching him ravenously work human bodies like rag dolls. 

He left his studio with Larry Carmicheal who runs it to this day.

It would be neat to catch up with him.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey, super thread necro, but Mr. Rainey was just awarded his 10'th Dan.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 6, 2019)

Josh Oakley said:


> Hey, super thread necro, but Mr. Rainey was just awarded his 10'th Dan.
> 
> View attachment 22499


Ah the good old participation award ranks. No offence to any of these guys, but the belts you get presented with really don't mean much. It's basically your buddy giving you a belt. I've seen people come over and promote a guy to 6th Dan who he's never even met before let alone trained with. In my opinion you should have to test for every belt. Step up get on the floor and show your skills. If you're physically not able to or just don't want to then you don't get promoted simple. To many people especially in kenpo are getting promoted because they run a class 2 days a week or they ran a kids karate competition but their skills are awful. They can't remember techniques or even perform their forms and sets and yet they're wearing 8th 9th 10th degrees. It's an ego trip plain and simple. If these guys want that belt then step up and test for it. I will personally never accept a rank I haven't tested for. I have no interest in being given anything. Everything I've done I've worked hard for. I've seen people get higher than me without putting the work in. Doesn't bother me because I only want what I deserve. I don't care if I'm 90 years old if I want to be promoted I'll get out there and I'll do my Damm best and not expect it to be handed to me.

Long rant but honestly to me it's these kind of things that are soiling traditional martial arts. Not saying all 10th degree don't deserve it obviously some do. But sadly there's to many who simply don't. There's more 10th degrees now in kenpo than there ever when Parker was alive. Hous highest Dan was a 7th. After he died 10ths started popping up everywhere.

I'm sure this post will upset some people but it's my opinion and I stand by it. I have no issue with people getting higher Dan grades but they should step up and do a test for it. Otherwise really it's just a participation trophy


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 6, 2019)

@Headhunter, Kempo/Kenpo is not my neck of the woods but from reading these posts and the numerous hits on Google it certainly does not sound like Mr. AC Rainey just taught the kids class at the corner gym. If rank is not your thing is not your thing that is cool. Just does not sound right when you rail on rank when the subject is someone who seems to deserve it. Remember the OP had nothing to do with rank, just trying to find the guy. It is not wise to frame All of any given style/system (insert name) into the same opinion. I have never seem the true regardless of the subject matter.... 
except for maybe politics. 

Now my rant is over.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 7, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> I'm sure this post will upset some people but it's my opinion and I stand by it. I have no issue with people getting higher Dan grades but they should step up and do a test for it. Otherwise really it's just a participation trophy



Just curious, what do you think would be an appropriate test for a 10th dan/degree/whatever?  What would it look like?  Would they actually fight anyone?


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 7, 2019)

Blindside said:


> Just curious, what do you think would be an appropriate test for a 10th dan/degree/whatever?  What would it look like?  Would they actually fight anyone?


They perform the entire syllabus, every form every technique every set and yes absolutely they fight


----------



## sumdumguy (Jul 19, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Ah the good old participation award ranks. No offence to any of these guys, but the belts you get presented with really don't mean much. It's basically your buddy giving you a belt. I've seen people come over and promote a guy to 6th Dan who he's never even met before let alone trained with. In my opinion you should have to test for every belt. Step up get on the floor and show your skills. If you're physically not able to or just don't want to then you don't get promoted simple. To many people especially in kenpo are getting promoted because they run a class 2 days a week or they ran a kids karate competition but their skills are awful. They can't remember techniques or even perform their forms and sets and yet they're wearing 8th 9th 10th degrees. It's an ego trip plain and simple. If these guys want that belt then step up and test for it. I will personally never accept a rank I haven't tested for. I have no interest in being given anything. Everything I've done I've worked hard for. I've seen people get higher than me without putting the work in. Doesn't bother me because I only want what I deserve. I don't care if I'm 90 years old if I want to be promoted I'll get out there and I'll do my Damm best and not expect it to be handed to me.
> 
> Long rant but honestly to me it's these kind of things that are soiling traditional martial arts. Not saying all 10th degree don't deserve it obviously some do. But sadly there's to many who simply don't. There's more 10th degrees now in kenpo than there ever when Parker was alive. Hous highest Dan was a 7th. After he died 10ths started popping up everywhere.
> 
> I'm sure this post will upset some people but it's my opinion and I stand by it. I have no issue with people getting higher Dan grades but they should step up and do a test for it. Otherwise really it's just a participation trophy



So I have to point out here that TWO of his original Martial Arts Teachers where present and signed off on the promotion. Mr. Hebler has been coming up for years now and participating in events that we have done and seeing the caliber of Martial skill being passed as well as executed. Sadly you are basing your opinion of people that truly do SUCK, and don't practice or teach on a regular basis and therefore do not remember their material nor can they perform or execute it in the air or on a body. I have seen a great many of these kinds of things too, but I know of NO ONE that has been promoted by their original teacher to this rank outside of the IKCA.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 19, 2020)

sumdumguy said:


> So I have to point out here that TWO of his original Martial Arts Teachers where present and signed off on the promotion. Mr. Hebler has been coming up for years now and participating in events that we have done and seeing the caliber of Martial skill being passed as well as executed. Sadly you are basing your opinion of people that truly do SUCK, and don't practice or teach on a regular basis and therefore do not remember their material nor can they perform or execute it in the air or on a body. I have seen a great many of these kinds of things too, but I know of NO ONE that has been promoted by their original teacher to this rank outside of the IKCA.


Either way in my eyes any dan rank should be done with a test I don’t care how old and fat they are they should have to get on the floor and show what they can do and they should have to spar as well. I know the old men like to make excuses about why they don’t fight or they don’t mix it up but to me that’s nonsense and just an excuse plain and simple. Just because you are old doesn’t mean you can’t mix it up and stay in shape


----------



## sumdumguy (Jul 19, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Either way in my eyes any dan rank should be done with a test I don’t care how old and fat they are they should have to get on the floor and show what they can do and they should have to spar as well. I know the old men like to make excuses about why they don’t fight or they don’t mix it up but to me that’s nonsense and just an excuse plain and simple. Just because you are old doesn’t mean you can’t mix it up and stay in shape



Ok, well I have been on the mat with him in the last few weeks and months and he still is "mixing" it up! and I am sure if you wanted to test his skill he would be happy to oblige you and tame your curiosity. Just say'n. OH, and I would love to watch, we can put it on youtube for all to see.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 19, 2020)

sumdumguy said:


> Ok, well I have been on the mat with him in the last few weeks and months and he still is "mixing" it up! and I am sure if you wanted to test his skill he would be happy to oblige you and tame your curiosity. Just say'n. OH, and I would love to watch, we can put it on youtube for all to see.


So would he fight or would he do that typical Kenpo thing of me having to stand there and be a punchbag for him doing techniques on me,..and also just to inform you since you seem to be getting butt hurt I never said whether or not this guy is good or not but what I’m saying is everyone should be forced to Do a hard test to prove they deserve it and not just presented it oh and btw challenging people isn’t allowed on here


----------



## sumdumguy (Jul 19, 2020)

or maybe they just "keyboard warrior" their way to the top... seems to be working here.


Headhunter said:


> So would he fight or would he do that typical Kenpo thing of me having to stand there and be a punchbag for him doing techniques on me,..and also just to inform you since you seem to be getting butt hurt I never said whether or not this guy is good or not but what I’m saying is everyone should be forced to Do a hard test to prove they deserve it and not just presented it oh and btw challenging people isn’t allowed on here


Wasn't a challenge, but an offer to satisfy your own challenge to the individual posted here. He still fights as well as the rest. Done here good luck on your Keyboard warrior Mastery and Grand puba ship. While I certainly do agree with you on some, this is NOT one.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 19, 2020)

sumdumguy said:


> or maybe they just "keyboard warrior" their way to the top... seems to be working here.
> 
> Wasn't a challenge, but an offer to satisfy your own challenge to the individual posted here. He still fights as well as the rest. Done here good luck on your Keyboard warrior Mastery and Grand puba ship. While I certainly do agree with you on some, this is NOT one.


Lol where did I challenge anyone? State the exact quote where I challenged him and nope no keyboard warrior here. I have happily said this same thing to numerous Kenpo seniors I’ve done Kenpo most of my life and am a third dan black belt and have also competed in boxing, Muay Thai and mma and have studied Krav Maga the last 5 years I like the system Of Kenpo but there is a lot of nonsense in it behind the scenes Which causes very poor practitioners at senior ranks.

Not to mention the utter BS of someone recently getting a ninth dan from the recommendation of a man who died 2 years ago and when he died this man in question was not even an 8th dan. So yeah....again I never challenged anyone I simply stated that I believe that any rank should only be awarded from a grading....you seem to have gotten butt hurt over it....but I do not apologise that is my opinion and I stand by it


----------



## sumdumguy (Jul 19, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Lol where did I challenge anyone? State the exact quote where I challenged him and nope no keyboard warrior here. I have happily said this same thing to numerous Kenpo seniors I’ve done Kenpo most of my life and am a third dan black belt and have also competed in boxing, Muay Thai and mma and have studied Krav Maga the last 5 years I like the system Of Kenpo but there is a lot of nonsense in it behind the scenes Which causes very poor practitioners at senior ranks.
> 
> Not to mention the utter BS of someone recently getting a ninth dan from the recommendation of a man who died 2 years ago and when he died this man in question was not even an 8th dan. So yeah....again I never challenged anyone I simply stated that I believe that any rank should only be awarded from a grading....you seem to have gotten butt hurt over it....but I do not apologise that is my opinion and I stand by it



Now that I know which clan you are with I know the source, the challenge comes in the form of questioning the worthiness of his promotion! As for the guy you are talking about I know the situation and story and have NO comment. I am very familiar with Mr. Rainey though and very confident that put in any situation he would be just fine! Not butt hurt, just wanted to give some insight to this instance of ranking in Kenpo. Trust me, I am in agreement with you on most of the ranking issues in the Kenpo world. However I reserve my comments for the most heinous offenders. Good Luck


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 19, 2020)

sumdumguy said:


> Now that I know which clan you are with I know the source, the challenge comes in the form of questioning the worthiness of his promotion! As for the guy you are talking about I know the situation and story and have NO comment. I am very familiar with Mr. Rainey though and very confident that put in any situation he would be just fine! Not butt hurt, just wanted to give some insight to this instance of ranking in Kenpo. Trust me, I am in agreement with you on most of the ranking issues in the Kenpo world. However I reserve my comments for the most heinous offenders. Good Luck


Well that’s good that you know what “clan” I am with even though I am not with any organisation at all because I’m sick of all the nonsense that comes with the system


----------

